# High T3 (free)



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello all:

I'm hoping to get some opinions about my lab results from 3/22/2018. I was taking 88mg of Synthroid until the beginning or March and then reduced to 75 because I was feeling exhausted, anxious, and fatigued:

T3 (Free) 4.19 pg/mL 2.20 - 3.80 pg/mL

Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) 1.57 µIU/mL 0.34 - 5.66 µIU/mL

Thyroxine, Free (FT4) 0.89 ng/dL 0.52 - 1.21 ng/dL

On 1/11 my labs were:

Free (T4) 0.89 (0.52-1.21 ng/dl)

TSH 1.86 (0.34-5.66 uIU/ml)

Free T3 3.54 (2.20-3.80)


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

aspaige79,

I didn't want you to think no one has read your post.

Someone more experienced will come along and answer soon. Generally the weekends are slow...people are busy enjoying the weekend or getting stuff done.

Have you been tested for anti-bodies? Have you been diagnosed with Hashimoto's? (Those are the questions I'm asking when I look at your numbers)


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Your most recent labs show that you were overmedicated with your Free T3 being over the range. We usually shoot for between 50%-75% of the range which would be between 3.0-3.4.

The question is why did your Free T3 shoot up so much in such a short amount of time from your previous labs? I agree with Pamzilla13. If you haven't previously been tested for antibodies, you should be.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What supplements or medications other than thyroid hormone do you consume?

You definitely are a super converter.


----------



## aspaige79 (Jan 4, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> What supplements or medications other than thyroid hormone do you consume?
> 
> You definitely are a super converter.


Hi all!!

Thanks for the responses I now take 75 mg of Synthroid and 5000 I.U of D3, 250 mg magnesium, 400 mg of evening primrose oil, and a calcium supplement. In addition, I take 20 mg of Amitriptyline for migraines every night.

Yes, I've been tested for antibodies in January and everything was perfect.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you post your antibody results?

You might also ask to have your labs rerun--maybe the crazy FT3 result was a mess up at the lab? It does happen.


----------

